# urgent Advice please, Follow up on Kiara



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello everyone, so I have contacted as many of my friends and family which possibly may have taken my Kiara in, and I have had no luck. So now I must rehome my baby either with 2 options. 
* a german shepherd rehoming centre.
*selling her to someone suitable. 

I need everyone's advice and guidance. If this was an awful situation you had to go through, what would you do? who would you take the dog to?

I am located in stockport, however I want to rehome Kiara possibly in the countryside, with other dogs. (preferably german shepherds)

Please everyone, give me guidance as I need her to go to a perfect home. 
(I have already contacted the breeder, he cannot take her in. ridiculous. )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why don't you answer the questions on your other thread, that included questions and input from people in rescue.


----------



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

this will sound very silly, but I do not know how to view old threads.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...on-general/555913-help-bad-news-everyone.html


----------

